# Northeastern University Fire Marshall



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I called and asked. IF you have the proper credentials, they'll accept anyone who's been convicted of arson. Who knows fire better, eh? *


*University Fire Marshall*
Northeastern University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/14/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*University Fire Marshall

About the Opportunity

JOB SUMMARY*

Reporting to the AVP for Facilities Operations, the University Fire Marshall will review, prioritize and assign all Fire Safety related work orders and maintain a record of completed work as well as develop contingency plans based on changing schedules, workloads and University requirements and emergencies. Responsibilities include:

Monitor all university fire alarm panels and fire protection systems.
Plan, schedule and track all required Fire Alarm / Fire protection system inspections, maintain records of all completed inspections.
Develop Request for Proposals (RFP's) for all contract bid work, analyze bid documents, award contract work, write purchase orders, review and approve invoices, maintain and track purchase order balances.
Develop an annual Fire Safety budget pertaining to contract vendors, staff salaries, projected overtime, required inspections, emergency calls & part time student employment.
Conduct regular construction/project observation site visits where "Hot Work" permits are issued to perform visual safety inspections.
Ensure all activities are in adherence to OSHA rules and regulations, and compliance with site-specific safety requirements.
Set standards for regional campuses, act as a resource for regional campus safety/operations personnel and annually audit regional campuses for compliance with university and other applicable fire safety policies and codes.
*MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS*

Thorough knowledge of the following NFPA codes. NFPA-1, 13, 25, 72 and NFPA 241 requirements. Ability to prioritize and successfully manage multiple projects & staff concurrently. Excellent computer skills with the ability/desire to learn new software programs. Excellent organizational skills and ability to take direction and follow through on tasks from inception to closure. Team oriented, possess strong organization, interpersonal, and communication skills; both written and verbal. Self-starter who takes direction and works independently with minimal supervision. Knowledge and skills required are generally acquired through a Bachelor's Degree in Fire science, Fire Protection system design, Engineering or other related field and a class "D" Electrician's license to work on & program fire alarm panels plus at least 10 years maintaining, installing, troubleshooting and repairing Fire alarm, Fire Protection, Fire pump systems.

*KEY RESPONSIBILITIES & ACCOUNTABILITIES*

1) Supervise Fire Safety technicians, Part time students and outside Fire Alarm / Fire Protection vendors. Ensure adequate personnel coverage

Conduct daily communication meetings with staff to prioritize and distribute work assignments. Review all Fire Safety related work orders and manage work back log.
Maintain records of all project and emergency related over time requests.

2) Administrative Duties
Develop and maintain annual Fire Safety budget pertaining to contract vendors, staff salaries, projected overtime, required inspections, emergency calls and part time student employment.
Review and approve the Fire Safety employee's time cards each week within the HR Time Tracker system. The Fire Safety University Fire Marshall shall ensure the department is adequately staffed prior to approving the staff's requests for planned time off.
Ensure that projects are correctly charged for Fire Safety related over time related requests.
Coordinate with Design & Construction Project Managers to Review / comment on project related fire alarm / fire protection system submittals & alterations. Maintain as built records of building Fire alarm improvements & modifications.
Develop and provide ongoing training to NU trade staff regarding fire pumps, how to operate, shutoff.

3) Fire Alarm / Fire Protection Testing, Inspections, Training
The Fire University Fire Marshall shall be designated as the University Fire Prevention Program Manager "FPPM" as defined in NFPA 241. Refer to the NU Master Construction Fire Safety Program document NFPA 241. Maintain and keep up to date all NFPA 241 plans for all university buildings on campus. Approx. 80 buildings.
Schedule and supervise the annual Hydrant flow tests, Fire alarm & Fire protection inspections. Maintain all test reports within the Facilities electronic file structure data archive.
Supervise, Schedule & Conduct quarterly egress / fire drills at all university residence facilities. Maintain records of all scheduled and completed fire drills
Develop and maintain a comprehensive building / equipment data matrix of all required Life Safety related inspections and frequency in which they are to be performed. i.e., FP annual tests, FP churn test, building F/A annual tests, Kitchen Dry Chemical system test, Portable Fire extinguishers, Emergency Generators, Elevators, FP annual tests, FP monthly Churn tests, Atrium smoke exhaust / Smoke Control - weekly - Monthly - quarterly. Maintain records of all completed inspections
Create and maintain a baseline testing schedule and inspections for Building Stand Pipe systems. Maintain records of all inspections

4) Planning, Construction & improvements
Provide budget input to Facilities Operations AVP pertaining to replacement of Fire alarm & fire protection systems.
Provide input to & Review / comment on construction documents pertaining to Fire Alarm & fire Protection systems. Coordinate with project managers.
Issue "Hot Work" permits and maintain a log of all permits issued. Define the types of soldering/brazing/burning/cutting/welding that require a BFD permit. This needs to be standardized.

*Position Type*

Safety and Security

*Additional Information*

Northeastern University is an equal opportunity employer, seeking to recruit and support a broadly diverse community of faculty and staff. Northeastern values and celebrates diversity in all its forms and strives to foster an inclusive culture built on respect that affirms inter-group relations and builds cohesion.

All qualified applicants are encouraged to apply and will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, religion, color, national origin, age, sex, sexual orientation, disability status, or any other characteristic protected by applicable law.

To learn more about Northeastern University's commitment and support of diversity and inclusion, please see www.northeastern.edu/diversity.

*To apply, visit https://northeastern.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/careers/job/Boston-MA-Main-Campus/University-Fire-Marshall_R105601*jeid-753db72b0ab52948b749865d2cf6a813








Northeastern is an Equal Opportunity/ Affirmative Action, Title IX educational institution and employer. Minorities, women, and persons with disabilities are strongly encouraged to apply.

*Related Searches:*


----------

